# Fuji or Giant



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

One question for you all....I'm about to buy my first mountain bike after many years of road, now my final choice is between two entry level: 2012 Fuji Nevada 29 2.0 and Giant Revel 29 0.
here the link for the specs.

2012 Fuji Nevada 29 2.0 vs 2013 Giant Revel 29er 0

i can buy for basically the same price. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the Giant, but I would say both would perform pretty much the same.
Both have a frame worth upgrading as parts wear out (mainly forks).
I tend to like X5 shifters over the lower end shimano ones mainly because of
the lever placement. It's just my preference or course. I suppose if you need
a bit more travel in the forks and want hydraulic brakes, then go fuji. : )


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you ride them both before purchase? The fit and geometry may be a little different.


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

Here's the deal, the Giant is in the lbs, I can try and ride a little bit, the Fuji is on a store 2 hours driving away. If I go there is for buying it. that's why I would like to have some opinions about those bikes. The Fuji seems a little bit better for the fork and brakes but the Giant has a definitely better gear set. Probably I'll go for the Giant.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

> Here's the deal, the Giant is in the lbs


Well, that's a big plus for the Giant then. There could be little warranty issues, and it never hurts to develop a relationship with a good LBS.

Enjoy!


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

DennisF said:


> Well, that's a big plus for the Giant then. There could be little warranty issues, and it never hurts to develop a relationship with a good LBS.
> 
> Enjoy!


Yup, assuming the lbs is a place you're comfortable with, buy it from them. They're the ones who are going to support you.


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

The only one in town so the only choice!!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Both have a fork designed by Suntour for bike paths and easy trails. If you read some of the Suntour upgrade thread in this section you can see some options and reviews. But if possible look for something with a good fork-- it's the most important component for trail riding.
Two entry priced mail order options are the Airborne Guardian with a Rockshox XC28 coil fork-- ok if you weigh 175 or less.
Airborne Bicycles. Guardian
Or a BikeDirect Gravity Point1 for 450 with a Raidon air fork upgrade from Nick at Suntour for 175+ship. 630 or so.
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point1 29er Mountain Bikes
The Suntour fork weighs 5.8lbs. The Raidon weighs 5.
You could go to 3.8lbs. with a RockShox Recon Gold solo air from Random Bike Parts for 240.

RTR: Recreational trail
Work out with your buddies: No rough terrain, no steep climbs or downhills! Just floating along the city river or through the forest behind your house.

That's Suntour's description.


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

I'd stand over and ride the Fuji before buying one. The stand over height is really high on the Fuji bike compared to the Giant. It's a nut cracker for sure.


----------



## simonpqqe (May 28, 2013)

The fit and geometry may be a little different.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Neither, I vote airborne or bikesirect or used on ebay


----------



## Totoslave (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for the answer, I'm going for the airborne.


----------

